# When is best time to take clomid?



## British Bulldog (Apr 18, 2002)

do i take 50mg twice a day  or  100mg per day all in one go for the first week after coming off AS? Or does it not really matter anyway.


----------



## negaun (Apr 18, 2002)

21 days after last shot of sust, EQ or deca;
14 days after last shot of cyp or enanthat;
3 days after last shot of winny or prop;

i can't remember the others.

start the clomid with 300mg in the first day, 100mg in the next 10 days, then 50mg in the last 10 days.

hope it helps
negaun


----------



## sharkfin2001 (Apr 18, 2002)

21 days after last shot of sust, EQ or deca; 
14 days after last shot of cyp or enanthat; 
3 days after last shot of winny or prop;


----------



## British Bulldog (Apr 22, 2002)

Thanks fellas


----------



## Tigtig01 (Jun 13, 2002)

best clomid cycle is
day one 6 tabs in dived dose
day 2-11 2 tabs in dived dose
day 11-21 1 tab 

This info by anon from www.rippedcanadians.ca
Drug Half-Life:  

Arimidex 3 days  
Clenbuterol 1.5 days  
Anavar 9 hours  
Stanozolol (oral) 9 hours  
Methyltest 4 days  
Stanozolol (injectable) 1 day  
Clomid 5 days  
Dianabol 4.5 hours  
Testosterone Suspension 1 day  

Here are the half-lives for any of the following steroid esters:  

Ester Half-Life  

Formate 1.5 days  
Acetate 3 days  
Propionate 4.5 days  
Phenylpropionate 4.5 days  
Butyrate 6 days  
Valerate 7.5 days  
Hexanoate 9 days  
Caproate 9 days  
Isocaproate 9 days  
Heptanoate 10.5 days  
Enanthate 10.5 days  
Octanoate 12 days  
Cypionate 12 days  
Nonanoate 13.5 days  
Decanoate 15 days  
Undecanoate 16.5 days  



For all you sust lovers out there note that the following esters and amounts are used:  
30mg Propionate  
55mg Phenylpropionate  
65mg Caproate  
100mg Decanoate  


Testonon uses the following amounts:  
30mg Propionate  
55mg Phenylpropionate  
65mg Isocaproate  
100mg Enanthate  


Note that sust and testonon are in fact different in one respect. Also note that the longest acting ester in these has a half-life of 15 days. As Andy noted previously, 1/2 the half-life should be the optimal point to begin therapy, thus 1 month (minimum) with testonon and sust.  

I would like to point out another fact that arimidex has a half-life of 3 days. Thus an everyday administration is not neccessary


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jun 13, 2002)

Also if you find yourself crying at stupid shiat,  like Hallmark commercials and stuff, don't worry, it will go away when you stop the clomid. lol


----------



## gopro (Jun 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by BUSTINOUT *_
> Also if you find yourself crying at stupid shiat,  like Hallmark commercials and stuff, don't worry, it will go away when you stop the clomid. lol



Thats funny...hehehe


----------



## British Bulldog (Jun 20, 2002)

usefull info tigtig, nice one. do you know the half life for primobolan?, when should i start clomid therapy after a course of primo?


----------



## ians (Jun 20, 2002)

British Bulldog have a look here :-

http://www.roids.co.uk/clomid.htm


----------

